# Tuckerton, NJ swap meet 10/13/19



## Barnegatbicycles (Sep 14, 2019)

Phone #: 609 296 4100


----------



## Tom Ca (Sep 14, 2019)

Have you been there before? how was the turn out? I'm not far from there


----------



## bikejunk (Sep 14, 2019)

pencil me in


----------



## mike j (Sep 15, 2019)

I've been to it a couple of times, it's not a huge show, but have gotten some great deals there. You never know who or what is going to show up. Will try to make it also.


----------

